# Apache Lucene Dateien verändern



## The_S (10. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwer hat in unserem Betrieb irgendwann einen Apache-Tomcat mit Apache Lucene installiert/konfiguriert. Leider kenne ich mich mit Tomcat nur ein bisschen und mit Lucene gar nicht aus - soll aber die Oberfläche anpassen. Also ein bisschen in den JSPs und CSS-Dateien werkeln. Nachdem ich die benötigten Dateien endlich gefunden und angepasst habe, würde ich gerne Tomcat sagen, dass er diese neuen JSPs und CSS-Dateien verwenden soll.

Leider habe ich kA wohin und als was ich das Ganze deployen soll. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das irgendjemand von euch schon gemacht hat und mir das kurz erklären könnte. Das würde mir n Haufen Probier- und Sucharbeit ersparen (kann ja nicht so schwer sein  ). Danke!

Gruß

HiB


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jul 2008)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen in mein Lucene Buch nie wirklich groß reingeschaut zu haben, aber mir ist noch im Gedächtnis, dass Lucene nur eine Lib ist. Diese hat keine JSPs, CSS oder sonstwas.. 

Ich würde daher mal (mit Vorsicht) behaupten, dass es eher ein Tomcat-Anwendungs-Problem ist, als ein Lucene-Problem.


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2008)

Danke, das ist doch schon mal was  . Für weitere Tipps bin ich weiterhin dankbar  .


----------



## maki (10. Jul 2008)

Von Lucene hab ich keine Ahnung, gehe davon aus das es sich um eine Java WebAnwendung handelt.

Deployst du die ganze Webanwendung neu (WAR Datei) oder änderst du nur die Betroffenen Dateien selbst?

In ersterem Fall kannst du einfach die alte war Datei + den Ordner mit gleichem namen löschen, beides unter TOMCAT_HOME/webapps.
Meist muss man den Browsercache bei den Clients auch löschen, da CSS und JS Dateien fast immer gecacht werden.

In letzterem Fall wäre ein Release/Versionsmanagement angesagt


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2008)

OK, habe mich nochmal genauer informiert, das hat weder etwas mit Tomcat, noch mit Lucene zu tun. Da es ausufern würde, das Problem jetzt detailliert zu beschreiben und da ich zu 99,9%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen kann, dass sich hier sowieso niemand mit auskennt, verzieh ich mich jetzt in meine Ecke und weine  .


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jul 2008)

*taschentuchreich*

P.S.:
Mit Aromathera...


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2008)

danke ... *schnief*


----------

